# FET straight after IVF



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Just had a cycle IVF - BFN 

But have 3 frosties (blasts). AF came the day before OTD (13dpo) I am now cd4 and would love to be able to have FET this cycle. I have regular cycles so would probably opt for unmedicated/natural. Am waiting for my clinic to discuss my case to see if they'll agree to FET this cycle.

Has anyone got experience of having FET so soon after IVF. I am quite in tune with my body and feel confident that the stimming drugs are out of my system. I only stimmed for 9 days with 150 menopur which isnt a particularly high dose. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Mx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

So sorry about your BFN 

I would definitely speak with your consultant/clinic and ask their advise.  Most clinics (but not all) will require you to wait for 3 natural periods before you start any further treatment, whether FET or IVF.

It's not just a case of the stimming drugs being out of your system, it's to allow your body to recover from the whole "trauma" of the treatment ie the drugs and EC procedure (and ET).  Your ovaries would've swelled a little during stimms with the developing follicles and then they would've been poked and prodded around during the EC procedure....need to allow them to heal and settle down...and for you to begin ovulating naturally.  It also allows some time for emotional recovery since the whole IVF process can be so fraught with anxiety...although FET is far less stressful, especially natural/unmedicated FET.

Sometimes it can take a couple of months for ovulation to start and for cycles to become regular.  I've ovulated the month following IVF on most occasions but on a few others my natural cycle has been a bit late.  If you wanted natural/unmedicated then they would probably want to see you have some natural periods (ie showing natural ovulation) prior to starting your FET.

Our clinic recommend approx 3 periods before starting up treatment again.  Following our 1st IVF when we got a BFN (DR started very end of March, with EC/ET end of April and BFN in early May 2006), we started natural FET in July and had a chemical pregnancy in the August.....then had another natural FET starting October with chemical pregnancy in the November.

I would certainly discuss this with your clinic though....I do know of the odd clinic that allows FET immediately following IVF but just wanted you to be aware that most will want you to wait a little longer.

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Natasha

Not what I wanted to hear though. 

I never downregged either for my IVF cycle so hopefully my ovaries will be kicking back into action within the next few days. Am phoning the clinic on Wed to plead my case  Emotionally, I think doing nothing is much much worse for me. I like to plan ahead and be in control. I think this whole IVF journey makes me feel very out of control which I am not used to. 

Thanks for your input though, I really appreciate it  

Take care and good luck with your surgery

Mayx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Sorry my reply is not what you wanted to hear but I believe in being honest, there's no point in me replying that yes, your clinic will definitely be fine for you to start FET in the same cycle you've had just had IVF because the majority won't  

IVF is such an emotional roller coaster and it can also put alot on us physically (I've been through 5 fresh and 2 frozen cycles).  Hopefully you'll ovulate fine straight away but even without downregging, you have to consider your poor little ovaries have been through a fair amount of manipulation from the stimming and EC procedures.

Anyway, fingers and toes crossed that your clinic/consultant listens to your pleas and you're able to start FET asap.  Let me know how you get on.

Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## Wynnie (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi - I had ICSI in March with a BFP but then miscarried 3 days later. My clinic have said i am good to go for a natural FET on my next cycle so it definitely can be done.  They know best though and I guess it all depends on how your body reacted, your age etc.  I know how you feel - I wanted to get going again straight away for my sanity so definitely fight your corner. 
Good luck xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi wynnie, so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Good that you managed to fall pg though!
Thanks for the reply Natasha.
I called my clinic just now to find out what happened at my review meeting. Basically everything I already knew. My next step is natural FET and she suggested starting next cycle. I asked if I could start this cycle and she couldnt see why not so I am going along for bloods to chart LH surge as of friday. So glad to be getting moving again! I've also got a review appointment booked for my consultant on monday so will double check that hes happy about everything before progressing onto ET. 

Thanks again for the advice

Mx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news that you can start FET straight away.....must say I'm surprised as so many clinics prefer you to have a break but if they and you are happy to go ahead quickly then lots of luck to you  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi lovely,

I've just had a medicated twin FET (yesterday) immediately after an ICSI cycle - actually this is my second. The actual stimming drugs are out of your system by transfer day (between EC and ET) according to my specialist, so no problems in going again ASAP. Best of luck! 

Charlie x


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

PS. my lining yesterday was absolutely perfect, HOWEVER, I took Buserelin, HRT and progesterone


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

hi charlie

Thanks for your reply. I was starting to worry that I shouldnt have asked to go this cycle as my hormones levels seem a little slow to respond. I'm now on day 14. bloods done on day 12 showed no signs of ovulation so not back for bloods again till fri (day 16). Usu my cycle is about 27days, but it has varied from 25 - 31 so guess this could be a 31 day cycle month. 

GOOD LUCK for your 2ww and fingers crossed for 2 little bundles of joy in 8 and a half months!!!

Mx


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

It's always a little slow/tricky after an IVF with an _UN_medicated FET, so don't worry too much.

My first cycle after the first IVF was 55 days long  This FET was medicated, so started DRing 3/4 weeks before (CD19 after IVF). Didn't have another blood test until the day before ET! All was perfect  Got everything crossed for you lovely (because I can  ); looking forward to some great news from you shortly  Cxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

minimay - i had to be on my 2nd period after the bfn. i had fet 8 weeks after bfn and got bfp    tbh i would have been VERY down if it hadnt have worked cause it was so soon after bfn. i was extreemley fortunate that it wasnt another neg. i was like you regular cycles etc. i had non medicated and i found it alot less invasive/stressful   good luck   

the first thing we had was a review appointment, when i went for the 2nd appt to discuss the next tx (the fet) i was on my af and i asked cheekily if they could scan me and have a look there and then. and she squeezed me in that day


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks avon queen. I hope I am lucky like you   But we're having eSET so not much chance of twins....

I think I'll be ok even if its a BFN. I'm not the most emotional person and very realistic with our chances. I know that even if it doesnt work this time round, our time will come (hopefully this year). It might take a few attempts but we'll get there. 

I like having dates to work towards and keeping going works well for me. I think if we use up all our frosties and still no BFP then I'll take a month off before having another go at a fresh cycle! fingers x'd it doesnt come to that!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

just looking at your profile i started with 14 eggs as well (11 fertilised, 9 survived, 1 embie put back = bfn) so i was very similar. only knew i had damaged tubes. Yeah its all a game of chance. Excellent that you have frosties.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

minimay said:


> Thanks avon queen. I hope I am lucky like you  But we're having eSET so not much chance of twins....


Fingers crossed for you   (although even with only one embryo there is still the chance of twins as the embryo can split in two  )

Good luck to you all
Natasha


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Good luck for this. 
I had the same question and was told only needed to wait one AF, although I might wait two as my ovaries have had a bit of a battering with 25 eggs to produce. 
No idea when the next AF will turn up...


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks elvie - wow 17 frosties! You are sure to get a good result from one of them! Good luck for when you try again. I guess your ovaries will need a wee break after making 25 eggs! Mine made 14 and they seem fine now  

Natasha - I would love identical twins. Am also keeping fingers crossed for twins from combination of FET and natural conception  I am assuming that that should be possible. Not heard of any success stories and I guess the chance of that happening is very slim.... given that we've not had a successful pregnancy after almost 3yrs... but still a possibility I imagine!

Well my bloods have finally revealed the LH surge (yesterday), so ovulation today and ET on thursday. Fingers x'd my wee blast survives the thaw (apparently they have an 85% survival rate)    

Another wee question. Have got a dental abscess at present and am on antibiotic. Meant to be going to the dentist on thursday evening.... any thought on if its ok to have dental work after ET??

mx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ooh can u delay it? id phone hospital and ask


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Avon queen, abscess is loads better, been taking antibiotics. Might go along to dentist for check up but hold off with xrays/ actual treatment till after 2ww. Not sure what the policy is with dental xrays and pregnancy (if I'm lucky enough!  )
I'll ask clinic tomorrow.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dont think they do x rays on you if youre pregnant. im pretty sure. but you can have fillings and stuff i think, but i postponed mine till after  . you can take paracetamol when pregnant (but not aspirin/nurofen etc unless prescribed)


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Avon queen, called clinic and they seem to say that its fine to go and get dental treatment. I'll double check with my dentist before getting any xrays etc though. Abscess seems away anyway, I think I'll delay any invasive treatment till after 2ww.
Thanks for the advice
Mx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

howdie - yeah i think it was just the x ray they wouldent do


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi

Just wanted to let you all know that I had ET today. SET blast so now PUPO   

Really really wanting this to work, but got a bad feeling about it. Will let you know outcome after OTD - 17th


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

please dont have a bad feeling, if you are positive it wont affect the outcome     lots positive vibes..


----------

